# Wiseco Top End Gasket Kit



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey fella's since i am doing a top end job on my 97 . I have to get these parts 

Top end Gasket Kit- 55.52 ( Does Anyone know what it contains ) 
Head Milled and honed-25.97
Piston Rings-36.80
Exhaust valve seals- 27.74 ( Both sides )
Intake Vale seals- 27.74 ( Both sides )

So guys i am wondering is there anything else i am missing . or does that sound about right . 

this is all gonna cost me roughly around 200.00 and i am putting it all together myself . But as i said i need to know if anyone on here knows what all comes in the Top end Kit when i call them i never get an answer.:thinking:

All help is appricated.

Ormudboy09


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It should come with all the gaskets and seals from the jug up.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok . so it should come with the valve seals correct ..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

it should.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope so .


----------

